# detailer in glasgow



## thebhoycarr (Mar 29, 2008)

hi i am looking for a detailer in glasgow to help with my paint i have an 07 red tt and the paint has swirl marks and does not wax well, need a professional or a enthusiast with a buff to help???????? cheers


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

www.extremedetail.co.uk

Mike is awesome.

Robbie


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

J-I-A-B ,,, [Dave] Dundee , but 8) 8)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=118680


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

As the post above jacinabox will sort you out


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Jac-in-a box for sure


----------



## thebhoycarr (Mar 29, 2008)

how do i get hold of jak???? cheers


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm here! - just got home after 12 days of polishing England :wink:

Drop me a message with your contact No and I'll give ypou a call tomorrow

Dave


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

thebhoycarr said:


> hi i am looking for a detailer in glasgow to help with my paint i have an 07 red tt and the paint has swirl marks and does not wax well, need a professional or a enthusiast with a buff to help???????? cheers


I can point you here http://www.discerningdetails.co.uk - john sorted out my TT. there are photos on here and detailingworld of the results.

After a pro detail, there is no looking back. good luck. :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=110664&highlight=


----------

